# Has anyone used a Kramer by Zwilling knife if a professional kitchen?



## wsw1993x (Dec 19, 2018)

I am looking at the 10 inch damascus kramer by zwilling chef's knife. Would this be considered a workhorse knife? or is it really fragile?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

I would never buy a Damascus blade. It may look great when brand new, but when used that will rapidly change. 
But apart from that, good maintenance is almost impossible. Sharpening requires frequent thinning. After thinning a Damascus blade one has to rework the entire face on both sides with different grits of sandpaper, and re-etch them. Not a thing you will be willing to do a few times a year.
As for supposed fragility, all depends on the edge you put on it. A thin blade may work very well in a pro environment with a conservative edge. If the blade is thin enough behind the edge, performance won't suffer and a remarkable edge retention can be reached.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If this is the SG-2 blade then you definitely do not want to use it on anything but good-wood boards or the HighSoft rubbery plastic ones. And you have to micro-bevel to a conservative angle like about 18deg/side, 15 minimum. I sharpen to 10deg then microbevel. It will still likely microchip quite a bit for the first few full sharpenings. The carbon Kramer in 52100 steel will be more forgiving, much like most good carbon blades, but it will still be nothing you'd want to abuse like German stainless.


----------



## CookingVink (Jan 30, 2019)

I have the Carbon pairing knife and love it. But in a commercial kitchen I would be tempted to stick with Stainless clad carbon for better durability.


----------

